# Chihuahua Eye Color?



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a question about chihuahua eye colors. I know they can change over time in puppies, but do you think my babies' eye color would change too? 
He has gorgeous hazel eyes and he is 3 months old now.
He is KC so I know he doesn't have any other breeds mixed in. 
All chihuahuas I have seen have black eyes, but his eyes are so much lighter! 
Is this normal? Will it change? 
BTW I love how he is sticking his tongue out at me right when I took the shot HAHA!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is a doll! I would say since he is 3 months that his color will not change. He is a chocolate and it is pretty common for them to have green or hazel eyes. Both of mine have green eyes, both of them have chocolate noses ;-)


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

your puppy is adorable! I would also think they wouldn't change at this time. I have a white chi, with a brown mask, and a brown spot on her back by her tail, and her eyes are green.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

what a handsome little pup you have - so adorable 
my Atticus (chocolate and cream brindle) started off with clear green eyes that gradually changed to hazel over the first few months.
Diefie's milky blue eyes turned to a light golden brown that match his coat beautifully.
i don't know what colour Stottie's eyes were when he was a puppy, he came to us at two years old. his eyes are a really dark brown/black even though his coat is cream and white.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i dont think they will change  , he seems to have the same colour eyes as my girl Myami


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats great! 
Thank you everyone


----------

